# Nor'sea 27



## MatthewM (Apr 18, 2009)

Any thoughts about this Nor'sea? I am hoping to take a look at it this week, and am curious if anyone has any experience with these boats. Also, opinions about the size, design, and capabilities would be helpful.

1979 Nor'Sea Aft Cockpit Sloop with Trailer Sail Boat For Sale -

Matthew


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I've heard good things about them but never sailed on one. I used to have a Montgomery 17 which is another Lyle Hess design.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

Info:
Nor'Sea 27 
Nor'Sea 27: A Trailerable Offshore Cruiser | www.boats.com

Other examples for sale:
1977 Nor'Sea Aft Cabin Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
*****1993 NOR SEA 27' SAILBOAT*****


----------



## jhorsager (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never sailed one, but I've heard good things. Supposedly they're very seaworthy and stoutly constructed. I've actually never seen a Nor'Sea that wasn't the aft cabin layout. I'd be curious to see an aft cockpit version like the one you're considering up close and personal.

I'm sure you've come across these web sites in your research, but they offer more details. I'll list them in case there's one you missed:

+ Nor'Sea 27 Review: Blue Water Boats
+ Nor'Sea Yachts (this is the company site, which is pretty basic. But check out the PDF downloads they have available)
+ Sailing Magazine review
+ Good Old Boat review

Sorry if this info is all redundant.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Great solid little bluewater capable boats. Teresa, over at Sailingsimplicity.com lived aboard hers.


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

They can likely sail anywhere in the world, slowly.
They are trailerable, if you have a large tow vehicle.
If you intend to do a single handed circumnavigation,
a Nor'sea 27 will get you there eventually.
If you intend to day sail or trailer the boat to
distant destinations, and ramp launch
for a week long cruise, then I think there
are a multitude of boats that would be 
easier to trailer and launch, that will sail 
much better, and cost less.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

COOL

How do you define "sail much better"? 

The Nor'Sea 27 has a good sail area/disp ratio (15.63), DL of 231, a capsize ratio of 1.59, and a comfort ratio of over 30. Not extreme in any area and very well built.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

maybe he means faster...8,000 pounds of boat,,add humans and lots of gear...supplies,water,gasoline...that's a sturdy 10,000 pounds of boat now at launching but it's not going anywhere too fast probably...it's all relative though...often your waiting for perfect weather windows with a fast,lightly built boat

A boat like this you dont need perfect weather window so your sailing while the guy with the lighter faster boat may be sipping beers and burning time and money in a Holiday Inn with a bad TV..... is it a slower boat in that situation?...You might say it's not...despite the listed hull speed difference.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

"Hull speed difference"? Between a Nor'Sea 27 and what?


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

True..the lighter boat is not going to be appreciably faster...you could also say any boat under 35 feet or so is "slow" if it's a mono-hull sailboat...but the money leaving your wallet leaves slower too...


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

mitiempo said:


> How do you define "sail much better"?


A Catalina 27, for example, would sail upwind faster,
be able to short tack up a narrow channel under sail,
and in general be much more manueverable for sailing
in tight quarters. It would likely be faster than a Nor'sea
on any point of sail in any wind strength.
If you were planning a trip through the Southern Ocean
or similar, perhaps a Nor'sea 27 would be a good selection,
other than the fact that for a bit less money you could
have a much larger boat.
For the sailing most people do, the Cat 27 will be much
better suited.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Interesting that you are comparing to the Catalina 27 - I was as well. 

I don't think Lyle Hess ever drew a slow boat and that includes the Nor'Sea. Don't let the long keel fool you, it is quite cut away forward. The Nor'Sea waterline is 3 1/2' longer than a Catalina 27, it's 8" narrower than the Catalina, has both a higher sail area/disp ratio and a lower disp/length ratio than a Catalina 27. By all I have come across it is faster than many boats it's length, and the numbers support this. Every review I have seen refers to the good sailing ability of the Nor'Sea like the excerpt below.


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

mitiempo said:


> Interesting that you are comparing to the Catalina 27 - I was as well.
> 
> I don't think Lyle Hess ever drew a slow boat and that includes the Nor'Sea. Don't let the long keel fool you, it is quite cut away forward. The Nor'Sea waterline is 3 1/2' longer than a Catalina 27, it's 8" narrower than the Catalina, has both a higher sail area/disp ratio and a lower disp/length ratio than a Catalina 27. By all I have come across it is faster than many boats it's length, and the numbers support this. Every review I have seen refers to the good sailing ability of the Nor'Sea like the excerpt below.


The PHRF rating for the Nor'sea 27 is around 240.
The PHRF rating for the Catalina 27 is around 204.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

But slogging into any kind of choppy seas I would think the Nor'Sea does as good or better than a Catalina 27 or any lighter design.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

I noticed that the Nor'sea 27 is not on our Updated Offshore Cruising Boat List - http://www.sailnet.com/forums/251474-post6.html


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

It should be on the list.


----------

